# Where to find my current paid subscription status



## Ketherian (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi.

This is very minor.

Where, in my profile/settings can I see the status of my current paid subscription?
I occasionally blank on the level I purchased during the kickstarter -- and naturally go scrambling around to figure it out and can never find it.

The paid subscription page in my settings always shows me as not currently having any paid subscriptions, that is to say, at each level, the box beside "Cost:" is filled with dashes ("----"). Which ... doesn't seem quite right. After all, if I have a paid subscription, why buy another one?

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 12, 2013)

You don't have one - you have a Gold Lifer from the Kickstarter instead! A paid subscription means you're paying for it monthly, but you just have one set for life.


----------



## Ketherian (Jul 12, 2013)

Which I appreciate, a lot.
But shouldn't that be somehow recorded in my settings somewhere?


----------



## doghead (Aug 8, 2013)

I just noticed that my Silver Subscriber descriptor and User Name colour has reverted back to Registered User.

I took the Lifetime Silver during the recent Kickstarter. Is there a setting that I need to change to get the funky silver username back?

Cheers

thotd


----------

